# Apex Upgrades



## Chuckstyl5 (May 21, 2011)

I currently have an Apex gruppo with the 11-32 rear cassette -- if I were to change that to a 10 speed 11-28 would there be a problem with RD since it's a mid cage and not a short cage? Or technically now I can upgrade the RD to a Red since I don't have that large 32T cog correct?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

It will still work fine, and you can change to any other SRAM road derailleur if you want. There's really not any performance benefit to the Red derailleur other than it is short cage. I bet you could even find someone to trade a Rival or Apex short cage and cassette for your setup... for free.


----------

